# why is my honey cloudy



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

pressed = air bubbles = cloudy. let it set before bottling. heating would also help


----------



## mattheritage (Apr 17, 2014)

Your honey should clear up in about a week. I woudln't heat it.


----------

